# Pup's booty leaks!



## MillieBean (Dec 2, 2009)

I have an odd issue with my 11-month old Boston Terrier that I'm not even sure how to describe!

First off, my pup has no tail, or at least nothing that is long enough to even extend away from her body (an extremely small stub at best). Although she does have this odd little divet in her tail area. So what I've been noticing in the past 2 months or so is some sort of substance that is excreting from that area. I became aware of it when I would pick her up and the "goo" would be left behind on my shirt  At first I thought it was poop, but it does not smell bad. It actually has a sort of sweet smell, sometimes a brownish color, sometimes lighter, and has a sticky texture.

I looked up info. on leaky anal glands, but this can't be it. It literally comes out from her tail area, not near her actual butt. What the heck is going on???


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I would be making a trip to the vet.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I second the trip to the vet. The only thing I can think of (and also owning a boston) is that the angle at which the tail enters the body is not a straight line as most tailed dogs. This is common in corkscrew tailed dogs and often times it impinges on the spine or rectal muscles causing poo issues. Since you have said tho that it isn't poo or possible anal gland secretions which was what I initially thought then that only leaves spinal fluid. You need to ask your vet to do an xray of how her tail bone in set into her spinal column and make sure there isn't some odd connection.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Could someone have improperly docked the tail, and it is not healed? If there were a sequestrum/bone chip in it, it can cause a hole like an abcess where fluid will leak out. Serum will smell sweet, and be sticky. An abcess smell is hideous, and unmistakeable.

Basically, the dog definitely needs to see a vet.


----------



## MillieBean (Dec 2, 2009)

I do not believe that her tail was docked, or at least I wasn't informed of it from the breeder. It's upsetting because my pup Millie is such a happy dog but she has already had a few significant health issues. We've gone through a few rounds of treatment for demodectic mange in the spring, and then she had a pre-cancerous lump removed from her waist area over the summer.

I've reported the breeder who insists that they've never had a problem with any puppies. I would never give up Millie for the world but now with this I'm just worried what the future will bring. I'm just glad that she is so happy go lucky.

I suppose I'll making another vet appointment


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

A lot of states have started incorporating a type of "puppy lemon law" in order to protect consumers from breeders. Please google this and see if it's in your area. If you're in PA I KNOW it is enacted there. You can also check your local attorney generals site for consumer protection laws... after all a dog is considered property and falls under those laws. You should be able to collect monies up to the cost of the dog from the breeder since a replacement isn't an option. My boston also had mange as a pup but he came from a horrid breeder. Chances are the tail wasn't docked but I would definitely make an appointment to see if she is leaking spinal fluid. See if you can collect a sample for the vet. Use a sandwich baggie and smear it in there so at least he can make a slide for the microscope. 

Who did you report the breeder to? The USDA is the ones who monitor kennel regulations and licensing, plus you can also report to the AKC if she's selling paperd dogs. And they ALWAYS Say... ooohhh this is the first time ever... yeah right. If you don't mind may I ask who her breeder was? And where are you located? I'd like to send you some links to dog law in your area.


----------



## MillieBean (Dec 2, 2009)

I live in Illinois, but purchased the puppy in Wisconsin. I reported the breeder to the state of Wisconsin Department of Consumer Protection. I initially contacted the AKC, but was told that they do not deal with such matters, which is why I then looked up consumer protection.

The breeders company name is Brian's Bostons out of Wisconsin Dells, WI. Briansbostons.com They read my complaint from consumer protection but never seemed to understand the situation in my opinion. I received an email from them saying things like, "oh we had a family pup with mange once, bought some stuff, it cleared up right away no big deal." My puppy Millie had to go for several expensive rounds of treatment (because I'm not about to dip my own puppy in chemicals myself). Then shortly after that I found the cancerous lump, andddd now here we are with a leaky tail. She got spayed in between all that too so it has been an expensive few months.

I have a vet appt. tomorrow morning. I will definitely try to get a sample for them. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

wow. I feel bad for you and what a lousy thing the breeder is doing acting all non-chalant about this whole ordeal. Have they even given you any idea what the leaking issue could be? I know when I was researching bostons for my family I recall a specific disorder with the spinal column and cork screw tailed dogs... wish I could remember more (now you're gonna make me go on a research binge  )

My boston went thru the mange baths. Every 2 weeks for 8 weeks to the tune of almost $50 a bath. Wasn't fun. It was into the third bath that I decided to get the shampoo and do it myself. I didn't like the idea of chemical dips either on such a young dog. 

You are a very honerable person to keep Millie knowing that since she already had that 1 pre-cancerous lump removed that you might be facing that again somewhere in the future. I really hope the vet gives you some good news tomoro. I'm gonna find those law links for you so that you can see if there is anything else legally that you might want to pursue. From my understanding since this dog was transported across state lines to an Il. resident that even tho the transaction was in WI. your state laws should also be able to be considered in pursuing matters with this breeder. Not entirely sure how it works in IL. but I do know that in Pa. any puppy sellers need to comply with PA state laws even if the'yre from another state. 

Best of luck tomoro morning...


----------



## MillieBean (Dec 2, 2009)

Gosh now I am completely apprehensive to hear what the vet might say tomorrow. It's hard to explain how her "situation" looks, but she has an inverted tail so whatever tail that she has sorta sits within this small divet if that makes sense. Her tail has never wagged because it's really too small to work I figured!

The leaky goo gets stuck to her fur in that immediate area. During this past week I have cleaned the area with a wet q-tip. When you get under her little stub of a tail with the q-tip the goo is lighter in color, almost whitish. And like I mentioned, it does not smell bad, it smells sweet. After thinking about all this stuff I am now so worried that she has some spinal issue. She has never been in any pain though and doesn't mind whatsoever when I clean the area. 

It's very sad to think that my puppy would probably be considered a "lemon"  She's the happiest dog on earth so at least she has never shown it!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Awww don't think of her as a lemon. That's just the best term that the "lawmakers" could come up with at the time. Her tail sounds quite odd. Can you post a pic of it? 

Thought this might be interesting.
http://www.bostonterrierhub.com/hemivertebrae.html

"The Corkscrew Tail:
Hemivertebrae (also commonly referred to as "butterfly" vertebrae) is a condition where the vertebrae of the spine are shaped more like triangles than blocks. The breed standard "corkscrew tail" that is so desirable in the Boston Terrier is actually an example of this formation. Although this trait is desirable in the tail, it can cause serious problems when located elsewhere in the spine.

Hemivertebrae results from the failure of the left and right halves of a vertebrae to fuse completely during fetal development. The resulting vertebrae resembles a butterfly when viewed from above. Each half of the vertebrae may also grow at different rates, creating wedge-shaped vertebrae (when viewed vertically).

Wedge-shaped vertebrae may cause dorsal curvature (kyphosis) or lateral curvature (scoliosis) of the spine. Spinal deformities can cause serious problems, including paralysis, if they compress the spinal cord and/or its blood supply. 

Symptoms:
Symptoms will depend on the number and the locations of the discs affected. Your veterinarian can assess your dog's spinal formation through the use of x-rays. Ingrown or corkscrew tails can become a serious problem. If the tail grows backwards and down, a gap may develop that can become infected and painful."

There's another issue almost like a doggie Spina bifita also worth bringing up to the vet but I seriously think that this Hemivertebrae is what the vet is going to focus on. 

Another good link
http://www.bostonterrierclubofamerica.org/boston-terrier-health/articles/Hemivertebrae.pdf

I know it states french bulldog but it is alsopertinant to bostons or any dog with a cork screw tail.

http://www.bostonterrierclubofamerica.org/boston-terrier-health/boston-terrier-spines-hemivertebrae.htm


----------



## MillieBean (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the information and for taking your time to write to me! I'll definitely post an update with what the vet says.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Complete Il. State dog law.

http://www.amlegal.com/nxt/gateway.dll?f=templates&fn=default.htm&vid=amlegal:il

Puppy Lemon Law and states the support/enact it .
http://www.petshoppuppies.com/lemonlaws.htm

Another good one explaining the lemon law
http://www.lemon-law-types.com/the-puppy-lemon-law.html

Good facts and links on what Wisconsin is trying to do to enact a puppy lemon law and what are your rights now under existing laws. Pay particular attention to the link Wisconsin Department of Agriculture Trade and Consumer Protection (good links).

http://www.nowisconsinpuppymills.com/sb308.html

Wisconsin consolidated dog law
http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stuswist174_001_15.htm

Illinois consolidated dog law 
http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusilst510ilcs5_1_72_1.htm

Looking forward to hearing what the vet says. Happy to help.


----------



## MillieBean (Dec 2, 2009)

We're back from the vet!

So the vet looked her over and cleaned the area. Right now (and I hope this is the only thing that's going on), she believes that Millie has a skin fold pyoderma. So a bacterial skin infection between the area of her "tail" and the skin around it. Like I mentioned, her stub of a tail sorta sits in this divet or fold of skin. 

Sooo we have some antibiotics to take for 2 weeks and some medicated wipes to clean her with. HOPEFULLY it is just a skin infection and we can clear this up in the next few weeks. We're going back for a follow-up too so by then if this is still going on we can go from there. 

I'm really hoping that this whole thing is as simple as an infection.

Thank you again for all the information, did I forget to mention that Millie also has mild patellar luxation? Yeah she's been a trooper. I will definitely be looking into the laws though that you provided.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd say that sounds like pretty good news. Hopefully it clears up quickly! Good on you for getting it taken care of.


----------

